
Ask HN: Best todo/project planner crossover app? - mmanfrin
I&#x27;m looking for something halfway between a traditional todo app and trello. I want to be able to get ideas out on paper and then dive in to each point and make sublists. I have one in mind but I cannot for the life of me remember what it is called. Any suggestions?
======
tylery
Is workflowy what you had in mind? It works really well for zooming in and out
lists/sublists.

~~~
dawidw
I've just installed Workflowy on my mobile and I didn't like it. First of all,
because it's free version is limited to 250 items. Secondly, it's too simple,
it doesn't have much options (or at least I didn't find them since I decided
to find something without limit).

Browsing the applications on Play Store, I found Orgzly and I think that's
going to satisfy my needs.

